# Intel 915 GM - PROBLEMS HELP

## navarro2002

Hello everyone...

Y try install gentoo in my notebook

but I have a problem with my graphic card Intel 915 GM

Don´t work with X and Aceleration 3D...

When I run glxinfo this is the answer:

Error: unable to open display (null)

When I run dmesg |grep agpgart this is the answer

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915 GM Chipset

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

Please I found a lot information for something like this, but any result for me...

Somebody helpme... thanks...

Gentoo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

last XORG

with Modules

AGPGART

INTEL-AGP

i915

i810

----------

## roderick

Please post version of mesa, xorg-server, xf86-video-i810, and xorg-x11 you are running.

Also, are you using built-in drm or have you installed externally via package x11-drm?

Also, can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Please also run:

```

locate i915.ko

locate drm.ko

```

I should be able to help you from there....

----------

## navarro2002

Thanks...

Sorry but I am new in Linux... how can i know the versions?

I try the two metosd with DRM for kernel module, and after wihtout drm kernel module and x11-drm, now I have drm kernel module unmerged x11-drm

result of the comando locate

i915ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/x11-drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/drm/.i915.ko.cmd

drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/x11-drm/drm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/drm/.drm.ko.cmd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

this is the last configuration for my xorg.conf

I have tried with driver 'i915' in bouth cases when I run startx i have a black image with cursor

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

 SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        Modes   "1280x800"      "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Thanks for your help...

----------

## roderick

Delete...

```

rm /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko 

rm /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko 

```

Remove in xorg.conf (it's not an Intel option afaik)

```

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

```

Restart X. See if it works now.

If not, I need to know the versions installed. Using emerge --search [package name] should work.

For example:

```

prometheus x11-drm # emerge --search xorg-x11

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.2

      Latest version installed: 7.2

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

----------

## navarro2002

Y have tried run the remove command...

But the answer is:

No such files or directory

I remove the line from Xorg configuration... 

But the image still black,

and the error persist in the glxinfo

Error: Unable to open (null)

Versions:

xorg-x11=7.1

mesa=6.5.1

xorg-server=1.1.1-r4

xf86-video-driver=1.6.5

----------

## roderick

Ok, so you have xorg-x11 7.1. In that case, I would recommend updating xf86-video-i810 from 1.6.5 to 1.7.2-r1 and see if that helps. Do not use 1.7.3 or 1.7.4 at this point.

Can you provide the following output as well:

```

lsmod

```

----------

## navarro2002

hello roderick,

Listen, gentoo don´t start anymore when I select him in the grub menu...

So I am instaling again in my notebook...

Please Can you tellme wath options select in Kernel Please...

Thanks´I been waiting for your answer... Instalaing Other things...

PS.: Sorry for the very bad english... 

Thanks Again...

----------

## roderick

Make sure the following are selected as modules, and the rest unset as below:

```

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

```

This will ensure you build the correct AGP setup.

The rest of your kernel setup depends on specific hardware, etc.

Then make sure you install xorg-x11-7.1 (or 7.2 if you want).

Then you also need xf86-video-i810-1.7.2-r1, libdrm, x11-drm.

Do not select intel video driver in the kernel, as these are provided by x11-drm. You just need the AGP / Intel AGP from kernel to alow the x11-drm work. Ensure you put the VIDEO_CARDS="i810" in your /etc/make.conf to prevent other video cards from being built (i.e. limit support to i810 - all intel >= 810).

----------

## navarro2002

Hello Again...

Hoe can I install this versions?

Because when I run emerge --search, the command show

olders releases...

And how I can test if is working?

The kernel was compiled with the options you said...

Thanks...

----------

## bernard604

All the newer packages are blocked, you need to unblock it by making a file called /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Then you need to enter a line such as 

```

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.72 ~amd64

```

if you want to emerge the 1.72 version

replace ~amd64 with ~X86 if you have a 32 bit kernel

To see the available packages, there is a online database accessible from the gentoo home page.

----------

## bernard604

I would like to know how I can have 

```

CONFIG_AGP=m

```

in my .congfig file.

When I fire up make menuconfig I get as an option 

 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                    

       <M>  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

I thus have 

```

CONFIG_AGP=y

```

in my .config file.

It does not give me an option to change it. My assumption is that there is something upstream that is controlling this, any help would be appreciated.

----------

## roderick

 *bernard604 wrote:*   

> I would like to know how I can have 
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=m
> ...

 

You must have something else in that section configured as "Y" thus requiring /dev/agpgart to be "Y".

----------

## navarro2002

Hello bernard...

Look in you Graphis support,

Don´t select the intel driver, or make them M... work for me...

I still can´t emerge the specified versions...

Thanks

----------

## roderick

 *navarro2002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I still can´t emerge the specified versions...
> 
> Thanks

 

Look through the portage man page and read up on package.keywords. To use the 1.7.2 driver, you need to unmask it in your /etc/portage/package.keywords or wait for it to become stable.

You can stay with xorg-x11-7.1 and Intel 1.6.5, and you should be able to make it work as well. 1.7.2 fixes some things, but 1.6.5 should still work.

----------

## navarro2002

Ok, I have install everything you said...

Wath I have to do now?

Thanks

----------

## roderick

Have you modified you xorg.conf? If not, then that's the next thing.

Once you have X up and running, you should be able to test 3D accel with glxgears (part of Mesa-progs - emerge this if you haven't yet).

----------

## IvanMajhen

 *roderick wrote:*   

> Delete...
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko 
> ...

 

Why does this modules must be deleted? I have compiled them in kernel and they are working fine. X11-drm are not needed if they are seleceted in kernel.

As i see, he already has them compiled, so why compiling them again?

----------

## roderick

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

>  *roderick wrote:*   Delete...
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko 
> ...

 

Because I was suggesting not using the in kernel DRM which is older than what is in portage (at least for the gentoo-sources in portage). 

Using the in kernal is fine sometimes, but when dealing with Mesa and xorg 7.1 or greater, the x11-drm + libdrm is better than in kernel.

----------

## IvanMajhen

```
  x11-base/x11-drm

      Latest version available: 20060608

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 558 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.sf.net

      Description:   DRM Kernel Modules for X11

      License:       X11

```

And 2.6.20 kernel's:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

```

Is it x11-drm package newer than the one in 2.6.20 kernel? Can you post your versions? I'm yust courious. Thanks.

----------

## navarro2002

Something is wrong,

In the text mode I run glxinfo |grep direct

and showme:

Error: unable to open display (null)

....

But the X now is starting...

And in the X console, if I try glxinfo |grep direct

the answer is

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.

Try running with LIBGL_THROTTLE_REFRESH and LIBL_SYNC_REFRESH unset.

direct rendering: Yes

I am very confused...

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## roderick

 *IvanMajhen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   x11-base/x11-drm
> 
> ...

 

2.6.19 uses older. 2.6.20 appears updated.

----------

## roderick

 *navarro2002 wrote:*   

> Something is wrong,
> 
> In the text mode I run glxinfo |grep direct
> 
> and showme:
> ...

 

glxgears/glxinfo must be run from X in a regular console window. 

Not sure on the other error message.

----------

## bernard604

Is this an e-build bug or is there something wrong with my system, when I try to emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2

I get the following:

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

--16:06:36--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

--16:06:36--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.46.7.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org|152.46.7.109|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

--16:06:37--  http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/driver/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving xorg.freedesktop.org... 131.252.208.36

Connecting to xorg.freedesktop.org|131.252.208.36|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download 'xf86-video-i810-1.7.2.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

it says that the file is not downloaded, but it is

----------

